# Upland photos (pic heavy AND birds)



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wonderful. thank you. more, please!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Great action photos! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Phoebe sure knows what she is doing! And looks awfully darned pleased with herself too!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

The poodles are wonderful - fantastic. Love to see working dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those great photos. They are further evidence that poodles truly are versatile companion dogs through and through!


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 8, 2018)

Great pictures! I’ve never had much luck with Chukkar and pointing dogs. They seem to be inclined to run far more often than Quail or Pheasant.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I love this! My husband is a photographer as well and I truly believe milo was taught/learned this when he is out with my husband and pose for him. I attribute this to the poodle intelligence.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, what great photos. I loved seeing him in action.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am hoping to try little Zoe in the field (with very small birds!). One of the members of our obedience club has vizlas. He says he will work with her. Zoe is very interested in birds and has even brought me a baby bird that evidently was just learning to fly and had fallen to the ground. She carried it very carefully, so I just put it in a safe place and it soon flew away.


Does anyone have any pictures of miniature poodles doing field work? I know there are some, but so far the pictures I have seen show really large minis, not ones within size.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting those photos. I love seeing poodles being active in the outdoors.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

BRAVO! Fantastic photos!


----------

